# Betta Evaluation



## Rylee Hawthorne (Mar 3, 2015)

Should I buy this Over Halfmoon Betta if I'm interested in showing his offspring? I want to pick a good breeder, and I don't know if his anal fin is too long or if that will be a problem in the spawn.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

He looks pretty good. You're right, the anal is a little long, but it's not extreme. A good female will correct this. I've heard the caudal can take a bit to catch up. However, I have done very little with halfmoons, so please wait for a second opinion if you have time.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, anal fin is a teeny bit long but other than that his fins and coloration are quite nice! Like hrutan said, a good female can fix it. Also his color bleeds out into the tail neatly which seems to be liked in show fish.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

The small black patch on his caudal is looking a bit suspicious. You might want to contact the breeder if he has any marble genes. You probably don't want that butterfly pattern to marble out.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Great point there-you should probably contact him/her, but IMO I doubt he's a marble.


----------



## Rylee Hawthorne (Mar 3, 2015)

I did notice the black spot. I was wondering if it was the beginning of fin rot, as it appears the piece of the fin is missing, rather than transparent, but I will contact the breeder.


----------



## Rylee Hawthorne (Mar 3, 2015)

Actually, I was looking at another picture, the caudal fin is transparent at that part.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

It could possibly be the start of fin rot, but of course if you _really_ like him you can order him and treat him when he gets to you if he does have fin rot, but I would ask the breeder or keep searching just to be safe, you may like a fish more than him...there's plenty of fish in the sea!

But if I were to say something, I doubt it's fin rot. He has other black patches that seem to be okay, plus my male's white is transparent under light so I think it would be okay.


----------



## Rylee Hawthorne (Mar 3, 2015)

I messaged the breeder. Now I just have to see if it's marble or rot.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe the fish is a marble. And if your wanting to breed for the butterfly pattern, and referring to show quality, doesn't the butterfly pattern need to be 1/3 of the fins? Evenly placed acroos alll the fins? Correct me if I'm wrong, don't take my word for it.

He looks similar to one of my recent boys who passed. But my boy had much more white.

Here's a link to support what I said about the pattern or if you want to know more about it:
http://bettasource.com/bettas/colors/
(I also breed butterfly's myself)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

To my knowledge, "balance" is the goal thus color bands are ideally 50-50.


----------

